# It's A Boy!



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cole David McAfee. Born  at 4:12PM, 01/30/11. 6 lbs, 15oz.

Will try to put pics up tomorrow, but they are up on facebook if anyone wants to see them. (or, if John Fitch or another friend would like to pull the one from FB and post it here, that would be fine with me too.)


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

So exciting! Sending good thoughts and well wishes for a good birth experience!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news. Keep us posted.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats, David.  Can't wait to see those pictures.  Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.



Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

A day ahead of schedule!!! Wooohoooo!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep us posted David!






Vianka


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!!~

Congrats David & Heather, I cannot wait to see baby McAfee!!!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How exciting!  Best wishes to all 3 of you!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, that's so exciting! Keep us updated. We'll need pictures and stats.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Very exciting!!!  I hope newborn pictures will soon follow  
Dawn


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

w00t!!!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yaaay! Wishing you guys a swift and easy labor!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Hope Heather has a short, easy labor.  Can't wait to hear of the arrival and see pictures.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

woot woot!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

WooHoo! Good luck and congrats!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Fabulous news!  Hope labor is easy on both mom and baby!  Congratulations!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

YAY! The baby was waiting for that 10,000th book to be sold!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Any more details than that?  Pains are how far apart?  Are the pains in her back?  Are you being a good coach?
Have you left for the hospital yet?  I guess you won't be answering if you have left for the hospital.
deb


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

How exciting! I hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations.  I'm praying for a safe delivery.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

w00t w00t!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

EVERYBODY remember to breathe.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok David,
Now you know we need pics - only of the child (after cleaning up, please).
Virtual aunts and uncles need to see their new member.

Just sayin.....


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Baby Watch!  Best of everything to you both...healthy baby, easy delivery.  Post pics, please.  We are all thinking of you!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

scarlet said:


> EVERYBODY remember to breathe.....


Thank you, Scarlet. I needed the reminder. Every time this thread pops to the top I get excited.
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thank you, Scarlet. I needed the reminder. Every time this thread pops to the top I get excited.
> deb


Yeah, I guessed from your post in this thread that you're hopping up and down waiting for news. Babies come when they're ready and we just have to wait for David to get on-line.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Who me?  Excitable?  Nah....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

D-Mac reported to Facebook that it'll be a Cesarian delivery.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

He should have news for us before too long. Hope all goes well. Anyone want to bet that the baby has more hair than does David


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> He should have news for us before too long. Hope all goes well. Anyone want to bet that the baby has more hair than does David


Yep yep. I think so too.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just saw a pic on Facebook.... IT'S A BOY!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

It's a boy!

Pics will have to wait a bit though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, a boy!! Congratulations to you and your wife.
deb


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, David.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! Have a lot of happy bonding time with the little kiddo.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Woohoooo!


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Looking forward to pictures.......get some sleep!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome, Baby McAfee!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats!!!

Excellent!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## tidbit (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

_*McAfee family!!!!!!*_

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Here is Cole David McAfee, straight from Facebook to KB.

What a beautiful baby, David!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations, David and Welcome, Cole! I envy you that amazing feeling that comes with the birth of a child. Enjoy the experience!!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to Baby Cole and congratulations to his parents!  He is beautiful!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Cole David McAfee. Born at 4:12PM, 01/30/11. 6 lbs, 15oz.
> 
> Will try to put pics up tomorrow, but they are up on facebook if anyone wants to see them. (or, if John Fitch or another friend would like to pull the one from FB and post it here, that would be fine with me too.)


I posted your pic from FB, David. Didn't want anyone to think that I was taking away your chance to post the first photo of the baby.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Welcome little guy!  It's your Dad's best creation yet! So happy for you.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the world Cole! And way to go David and Heather! What a cutie!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the world little Cole David McAfee.  I wish you a wonderful life.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cole is an absolutely beautiful baby.  Mega congrats, David, and welcome to the world, Cole!!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the board, Cole !!

I hope your folks gave you a Kindle for your "birthday" !!
What will your first book be ??


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay! My cousin had her baby today too  They get to be bday buddies


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the world Cole David, congratulations to the McAfee family!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby! Congratulations to mom and dad!!!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats, David!!!  Very, very cool.  Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, David! What exciting news. Big hugs to all of you...

L


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

What a beautiful baby!  Congratulations


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

_Very_ cute baby David. Congratulations.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome baby Cole!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cole!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations, McAfee family.  

What a beautiful baby!



Karen


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! Congratulations!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Mazel tov!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations!  Welcome to the best miracle you will ever be part of!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

CONGRATS!

Oh OMG he's beautiful...

=sniff=


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations David & Heather and Welcome to the world Baby Cole!!!! (he's adorable!)


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Awwwww, congratulations! What a beautiful KB baby boy!!!!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations!  He is such a cutie!


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!! He's beautiful!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations David!
Keep up the productivity.

Just sayin....


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Have you gotten your handsome son a Kindle yet

Just askin.....


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations.  Let the lifetime of fun begin.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sorry I'm late to the party, but I've not been in a very celebratory mood the last week or so. But I know you're happy, and I wish you and your growing family the best of luck, and hope mother and son are doing well.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome news David! 

All the best to you and your family in this special time of your lives. 

Rodney


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Cole David McAfee. Born at 4:12PM, 01/30/11. 6 lbs, 15oz.
> 
> Will try to put pics up tomorrow, but they are up on facebook if anyone wants to see them. (or, if John Fitch or another friend would like to pull the one from FB and post it here, that would be fine with me too.)


Wow!! Congrats!! That is so wonderful!!!!

Terri


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. We're really excited.

So here are the details, for anyone who's curious.

Born: 1/30/11 at 4:12 PM
Weight: 6 lbs, 15.6 oz.
Length: 20"
Head: 13.75 cm.

Labor was 18 hours from start to finish, but Heather never had to push. Even though she was fully dilated and efaced, Cole never dropped, so the Dr. recommended skipping the pushing phase and going right to Cesarian. After 18 hours of contractions, Heather was very agreeable to the suggestion. We think he didn't drop because he head was so big (13.75 cm).

Mother and baby are doing fine. Most of my pics are on my phone, and I'm only home long enough to walk the dogs and let them eat a bit, then back to the hospital. Heather should be released on Wednesday, and once everyone is home and happy, I'll post some more pics.

Meanwhile, thank you all for the kind wishes. All three of us appreciate them.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

What a cute baby!  Eighteen hours of labor - I bet she was glad to get that over with.  Glad everyone, including you, is doing well!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

What a sweet, puzzled face he has.    CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your new little blessing!
  Brenda B.


----------

